# Sears Lathe Part Needed



## boatcml (Mar 7, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and somewhat to woodworking in general. I need a part for a Sears lathe model 149-23860. It is the tail stock holder. It has a 1/2 inch female thread . Sears says is no longer available. Does anyone know where i might be able to get one? Any assistance is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

you might want to poke around www.owwm.com. Someone there may be able to help you locate the lathes original manufacturer, and where you can find parts.

Good hunting!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Another place may be ebay. I have seen a lot of Sears parts over there. Just a thought.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Umm, make that Old Woodworking Machines • Index page
If it is made in other than an Asian country, and 20+ years old, you have a chance.
There is a BOYD section to place a WTB ad.

A picture of what you're looking for, or the tail-stock might aide in your search.
I'm not sure what you mean by tail-stock holder.


----------

